# Senator Frankenstien is at it again



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

New Bill Gives the Attorney General the Power to Block Gun Sales to ?Suspected? Terrorists | TheBlaze.com

"Sales (of guns) could be blocked to anyone known to be involved in terrorist activities, or anyone who is "appropriately suspected." That term is used throughout the bill but is never defined, and would likely be a cause for alarm by defenders of the Second Amendment who might worry about giving the attorney general too much discretion in deciding who is "appropriately suspected" of terrorism."

They are relentless and need to be arrested for treason. How are these idiots allowed to lead us?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> New Bill Gives the Attorney General the Power to Block Gun Sales to ?Suspected? Terrorists | TheBlaze.com
> 
> "Sales (of guns) could be blocked to anyone known to be involved in terrorist activities, or anyone who is "appropriately suspected." That term is used throughout the bill but is never defined, and would likely be a cause for alarm by defenders of the Second Amendment who might worry about giving the attorney general too much discretion in deciding who is "appropriately suspected" of terrorism."
> 
> They are relentless and need to be arrested for treason. How are these idiots allowed to lead us?


They offer a sense of false security / safety and the dummies in komiefornia eat it up. But they will realize that they have they have listened to the wrong people and will pay a much bigger price in the long run,IMO. I just hope they they get what they are due for their stupidity! The people of chicago, nyc, New Jersey and all the other liberal areas need to feel the same pain. All are traitors to the American way as put forward by the founding fathers. Hopefully enough true Americans are left to carry the country through this time of need.

This has happened because of the federal and state governments lying to the people and over stepping they're authority and the American people getting to lazy to stand up for what is right, we only have ourselves to blame!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> They are relentless and need to be arrested for treason. How are these idiots allowed to lead us?


They are allowed to lead because they promised "free" stuff in exchange for votes. Plus they have successfully brainwashed the masses into thinking that guns are the problem, not the criminals.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Everyone knows being a member of the NRA is a terrorist activity.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I won't say the NRA is a terrorist activity but I also won't say the NRA is anywhere near what some think it is. I stopped being a member over 30 years ago and they have done nothing, IMO, to draw me back. Compromise is not a way to keep / uphold the 2nd Amendment which is all the NRA seems to offer.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

^^^^ Put this man on the list! He's more extreme than the NRA! ^^^^


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

defending the constitution is a terrorist/extremist activity these days. look at me... I follow and uphold the constitution, all of a sudden I become a sovereign citizen overnight. I am still researching what the heck is a sovereign citizen. I don't know why am I called this, I have never shot anyone pulling me over. reminds me of the old days back in SE Asia, if you spoke about the abuses of the government, you are tagged as a communist. :armata_PDT_23:

wait a minute... I think I just made history. I maybe the first communist sovereign citizen


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> New Bill Gives the Attorney General the Power to Block Gun Sales to ?Suspected? Terrorists | TheBlaze.com
> 
> "Sales (of guns) could be blocked to anyone known to be involved in terrorist activities, or anyone who is "appropriately suspected." That term is used throughout the bill but is never defined, and would likely be a cause for alarm by defenders of the Second Amendment who might worry about giving the attorney general too much discretion in deciding who is "appropriately suspected" of terrorism."
> 
> They are relentless and need to be arrested for treason. How are these idiots allowed to lead us?


You can bet that all of us would be targeted under this legislation.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Diver said:


> ^^^^ Put this man on the list! He's more extreme than the NRA! ^^^^


As you are from NJ, I wouldn't expect anything less, joking or otherwise. But yes, compared to the NRA I am very extreme and I don't compromise my rights any more than some laws allow me, for the time being! Molon Labe


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Terrible bill. Way too broad and vague. The devil is in the details...terrorist, undefined can be twisted to fit anyone to further an agenda by denying a citizen their God given rights.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Terrible bill. Way too broad and vague. The devil is in the details...terrorist, undefined can be twisted to fit anyone to further an agenda by denying a citizen their God given rights.


NO, the devil is in this even being brought up as a bill in direct violation of the 2nd Amendment! If you or I tried to put something like this bill into effect we would be very old and gray before we saw the light of day again. Talk about a direct infringement! ISIS and all American enemies will love feinbitch for such legislation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Do we have to pass this one first then, find out what's in it.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

They are separating the government from the people and reversing the roles. This will end badly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Terrible bill. Way too broad and vague. The devil is in the details...terrorist, undefined can be twisted to fit anyone to further an agenda by denying a citizen their God given rights.


Broad and vague is just how they want it. That way than can twist it to fit whatever they want.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The categories of "right-wing extremists" and "survivalists" are already considered to be potential "home-grown terrorists" according to the DHS.
I guess we're all on the list now. Better buy while the time is right.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

At least DiFi is now a complete and utter non factor. Such legislation will never make it out of the senate if even voted upon (doubtful). She has been throwing hand grenades like this at gun owners ever since being Mayor of SF and trying to completely ban them from the city...failed then too...fails now even worse.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DHS Veterans are the biggest threat to America. Obama declared all Christians gun toten terrorist .


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

BTw that biotch still has a CCW too....


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> At least DiFi is now a complete and utter non factor. Such legislation will never make it out of the senate if even voted upon (doubtful). She has been throwing hand grenades like this at gun owners ever since being Mayor of SF and trying to completely ban them from the city...failed then too...fails now even worse.


She is a non-factor for the moment. The Democrats have gun control in their platform even if she goes away. If we get another 2008 like election you'll see this stuff come back. 2016 is numerically good for Democrats. Very few Democrat seats are up for reelection so the current Republican majority is at risk. If the economy is good for the next two years they'll be campaigning on having kept us out of war in the middle east and having turned around the economy and we'll see a 2008 like Congress and a Democrat in the White House.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

The Declaration of Independence was a terrorist manifesto according to King George.

Hilary won't cause the grass roots to catch fire for the Dems like Obama did. She may have lots of $ but someone said money can't buy you love.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Appropriately Suspected means anyone who speaks out against the Progressive Liberal Apologists. Any one who believes that the Constitution means something. Anyone who exercises their rights, no matter how unpopular it may be. Anyone who reminds the government that they derive their just powers from the consent of the governed. 

Appropriately Suspected means any patriotic free American who knows they are free, and stands against tyranny and oppression. Welcome to the list. I only hope I was first.


----------

